# Cairo-Dock Issues on FreeBSD12 KDE5



## danaeckel (Jan 8, 2019)

Greetings, 

In my adventures in setting up an awesome looking FreeBSD desktop I wanted to use Cairo-Dock. My system is all updated, and I have the propitiatory nVidia drivers 390.87 driver installed. I tried the package of Cairo-Dock and nothing could display on the screen. I would a blank bar, and transparent box. When I launch it from Terminal I noticed Cairo-Dock was not built with GLX Support, OpenGL will not be available. Later on It would display Running with OpenGL: 1. It would launch with the -c option 

So I removed it, and installed from ports. When I make it, I try to select GLX, I then get an error saying I can use multiple options from the GL radio and which I clearly have EGL unselected. However for fun I unchecked Wayland, and now it installs. 

Now if I start Cairo-Dock It still tells me not built with GLX Support, EGL support, and running with OpenGL: 0 The dock will launch -o option I see the same thing. is there something I am doing wrong, or a bug with the software? 

Dana


----------



## Quip (Apr 11, 2020)

I have similar problem. Using nVidia card, have installed 
nvidia-driver
nvidia-settings
nvidia-xconfig
Running FreeBSD 11.3 amd64 with KDE5 / Plasma / Kwin

cairo-dock + cairo-dock-plugins installed from official quaterly packages but when I run `cairo-dock` from shell it prints too many errors and warnings:



```
~/> cairo-dock
warning :  (/wrkdirs/usr/ports/deskutils/cairo-dock/work/cairo-dock-core-3.4.1/src/implementations/cairo-dock-glx.c:void gldi_register_glx_backend(void):294)                                                                                 
  Cairo-Dock was not built with GLX support, OpenGL will not be available
EGL version: 1;5

 ============================================================================
        Cairo-Dock version : 3.4.1
        Compiled date      : Apr 10 2020 13:49:59
        Built with GTK     : 3.24
        Running with OpenGL: 1
 ============================================================================

g_file_test: assertion 'filename != NULL' failed
g_file_test: assertion 'filename != NULL' failed

(cairo-dock:11183): Gtk-WARNING **: 10:29:10.384: Theme parsing error: <data>:7:1467: The :insensitive pseudo-class is deprecated. Use :disabled instead.

(cairo-dock:11183): Gtk-WARNING **: 10:29:10.385: Theme parsing error: <data>:7:3649: The :inconsistent pseudo-class is deprecated. Use :indeterminate instead.
Fontconfig warning: "/usr/local/etc/fonts/local.conf", line 1093: saw number, expected matrix
warning :  (/wrkdirs/usr/ports/deskutils/cairo-dock/work/cairo-dock-core-3.4.1/src/gldit/cairo-dock-keybinder.c:void init_object(GldiObject *, gpointer):358)
  Couldn't bind '<Super>L' (Log out: Lock the screen)
 This shortkey is probably already used by another applet or another application
warning :  (/wrkdirs/usr/ports/deskutils/cairo-dock/work/cairo-dock-core-3.4.1/src/gldit/cairo-dock-keybinder.c:void init_object(GldiObject *, gpointer):358)
  Couldn't bind '<Control>F12' (Log out: Show the log-out menu)
 This shortkey is probably already used by another applet or another application
warning :  (/wrkdirs/usr/ports/deskutils/cairo-dock/work/cairo-dock-core-3.4.1/src/gldit/cairo-dock-keybinder.c:void init_object(GldiObject *, gpointer):358)
  Couldn't bind '<Control>F1' (Applications Menu: Show/hide the Applications menu)
 This shortkey is probably already used by another applet or another application
warning :  (/wrkdirs/usr/ports/deskutils/cairo-dock/work/cairo-dock-core-3.4.1/src/gldit/cairo-dock-keybinder.c:void init_object(GldiObject *, gpointer):358)
  Couldn't bind '<Control>F2' (Applications Menu: Show/hide the quick-launch dialog)
 This shortkey is probably already used by another applet or another application
warning :  (/wrkdirs/usr/ports/deskutils/cairo-dock/work/cairo-dock-core-3.4.1/src/gldit/cairo-dock-utils.c:gchar *cairo_dock_cut_string(const gchar *, int):62)
  Invalid byte sequence in conversion input
warning :  (/wrkdirs/usr/ports/deskutils/cairo-dock/work/cairo-dock-core-3.4.1/src/gldit/cairo-dock-utils.c:gchar *cairo_dock_cut_string(const gchar *, int):62)
  Invalid byte sequence in conversion input
warning :  (/wrkdirs/usr/ports/deskutils/cairo-dock/work/cairo-dock-core-3.4.1/src/gldit/cairo-dock-utils.c:gchar *cairo_dock_cut_string(const gchar *, int):62)
  Invalid byte sequence in conversion input
warning :  (/wrkdirs/usr/ports/deskutils/cairo-dock/work/cairo-dock-core-3.4.1/src/gldit/cairo-dock-utils.c:gchar *cairo_dock_cut_string(const gchar *, int):62)
  Invalid byte sequence in conversion input
warning :  (/wrkdirs/usr/ports/deskutils/cairo-dock/work/cairo-dock-core-3.4.1/src/gldit/cairo-dock-utils.c:gchar *cairo_dock_cut_string(const gchar *, int):62)
  Invalid byte sequence in conversion input
warning :  (/wrkdirs/usr/ports/deskutils/cairo-dock-plugins/work/cairo-dock-plug-ins-3.4.1/shortcuts/src/applet-drives.c:GList *cd_shortcuts_list_drives(CDSharedMemory *):321)
  couldn't detect any drives
warning :  (/wrkdirs/usr/ports/deskutils/cairo-dock-plugins/work/cairo-dock-plug-ins-3.4.1/shortcuts/src/applet-load-icons.c:gboolean cd_shortcuts_build_shortcuts_from_data(CDSharedMemory *):310)
  Shortcuts : can't monitor bookmarks
_get_desktop_bg_surface: assertion 'iRootPixmapID != 0' failed
warning :  (/wrkdirs/usr/ports/deskutils/cairo-dock-plugins/work/cairo-dock-plug-ins-3.4.1/switcher/src/applet-load-icons.c:void cd_switcher_load_desktop_bg_map_surface(void):197)
  couldn't get the wallpaper
```

The only small square is shown at the bottom of desktop, no icons of applications etc.

When I run it with -c `cairo-dock -c` it starts as top dock and shows icons but does not use OpenGL:


```
~/> cairo-dock -c
warning :  (/wrkdirs/usr/ports/deskutils/cairo-dock/work/cairo-dock-core-3.4.1/src/implementations/cairo-dock-glx.c:voi
d gldi_register_glx_backend(void):294)
Cairo-Dock was not built with GLX support, OpenGL will not be available

============================================================================
Cairo-Dock version : 3.4.1
Compiled date : Apr 10 2020 13:49:59
Built with GTK : 3.24
Running with OpenGL: 0
============================================================================

g_file_test: assertion 'filename != NULL' failed
g_file_test: assertion 'filename != NULL' failed
```

I have older Boot Environment with FreeBSD 10.4 and KDE4 where cairo-dock is running fine with OpenGL.

How can I solve it?

Is it somehow related to nvidia drivers? https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/cairo-dock-not-uses-nvidia.53730/


----------

